# Accidental litter!



## missextreme (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey everyone!
I have five rats. One had an accidental litter last year, and I ended up keeping three of her daughters. 
And then not too long ago I got one from a feeder place. Because I always feel terrible and I wanted to save at least one. 
Two days ago she looked like a pear. It was out of nowhere, she got that size overnight, and then the next day she had 12 babies. One died during birth. 
I'm really rusty on this whole thing, I don't remember everything of what to do. But I'll look on here I'm sure there's everything that I should know on here. I'm so stressed! I don't want any to die or anything. But on the other side I'm really excited to see what they're going to look like. I hope they're not inbred, but seeing as they were from a feeder store there is a giant possibility. :'( I've heard they have way short life spans.
But I'll keep everyone updated with pictures and things.








Here's one of yesterday when I found her, they are all in a 20 gal aquarium now with paper towel bedding.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I hate pet stores that allow this to happen even though they are breeders!!!!!!!!

Anyway you can for sure find everything you need on here probablly in some detail. I jsut posted a more detailed message to another ratforum user but seeing as how you have done it before heres some quick notes

-feed the mom extra protein
-extra bedding for nesting
- no males around
- dont keep her from the babies more then 30 minutes at a time
- their messy!!! 
- at 4 weeks they should be weaned (not by any help of you) and sex seperated

Have fun!!!


----------



## sugarrats (Jan 16, 2009)

Congratulations! I currently caring for two litters and am expecting another in a few days, and another after that in a week or two. Most will unfortunately become feeders, but several already have awaiting homes. I love when I can find homes for them rather than a snakes belly 

What you will need to do -

1. Make sure the bedding is clean and fresh. I prefer to use soft, recycled paper type bedding for the babies and their mothers. 

2. Put the mother and her babies in a warm, quiet room. I usually keep my in my bedroom as I'm not often in there (other than for dressing and sleeping). This keeps the mommas from getting distracted frequently (OO! HUMAN! PET ME! -bar cling-) and reduces the risk of babies getting dragged out of the nest.

3. Make sure the momma has plenty of stuff to nest with. Usually I get old sheets that I wash and cut up to give to the mommas for nesting material, as well as pillow fluff. You can find pillows for about $3 at WalMart with tons of fluffy stuff inside. Plus you can also use the case. 
I have found that a very distinct feeling material, such as velvet, helps keep the babies in the nest, especially when they get older and are more able to move around. 

4. Always, always, ALWAYS keep the momma rat hydrated and well fed. I usually feed high protein dog food with extras like seeds, died fruits, etc. A well fed momma rat means well fed babies.

5. Check the nest at least twice daily to make sure all the babies are in the nest and none are beside it/under it, as this can be the death of them. If you do find a baby outside the nest that the mom seems to have misplaced, gently pick it up and nestle it in with it's brothers and sisters, who should be very warm and snuggle, not cold. 

6. Visit with the mom at least once a day if possible. Nursing pups can be lonely business 

7. Though this various from person to person, do NOT put any other rats/rodents in the mother. It may seem like the natural thing to do, but it can result in the death of the pups, or the death of the other rat by a very protective mother.


Have fun!


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey. I know exactly how you feel,I have 2wk old babies right now. Just make sure momma rat gets lots of protien,veggies,fruits,lots of water,bedding,preferbably for me,I've bought tons of fleece from Hobby Lobby for cheap & cut it to size of the aquarium,I made sure I put 2 layers down b.c momma tends to lift it up and put them on the bottom of the tank,I also got her a small igloo for hiding and nursing time. She loves it. And NO bowls with water in them,as babies can drown. And check for milk bellys at least every day to be sure they are nursing. If anything else you need,ask me :] good luck & it is very exciting to watch them grow up.


----------

